# For Sale - Martell 180mm Nakiri



## Dave Martell (Apr 17, 2015)

For Sale - Martell Nakiri

Steel - O-1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle - Dyed Box Elder Burl, Buffalo Horn, & Nickel Silver spacer

*Price - $550* (shipping included in the USA)


Please PM me if interested.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Apr 17, 2015)

That is really sexy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Apr 17, 2015)

A very nice looking Nakiri, Dave! GLWS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 17, 2015)

Far out handle Man! 

lovely shape for the Nakiri too. Nice to see a pointy tip on it. I'm not a fan of the little belly some makes put on them (Carter). I understand that the tip can get damaged if not careful, so be careful. HA


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments folks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2015)

In case anyone is wondering this nakiri is man sized, it's tall at the heal measuring in at 56mm in height. I hate tiny knuckle hitting nakiris myself so I make them the way I prefer.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> lovely shape for the Nakiri too. Nice to see a pointy tip on it. I'm not a fan of the little belly some makes put on them (Carter). I understand that the tip can get damaged if not careful, so be careful. HA




I love nakirs but I get annoyed if I can't use the tip.


----------



## CPD (Apr 18, 2015)

Well played, Sir, well played. That handle (and the whole knife) is a work of art.


----------



## dario (Apr 18, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> For Sale - Martell Nakiri
> 
> Steel - O-1
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful knife... cool handle!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 19, 2015)

So this is still available?! Obviously there's a disturbance in the Force.


----------



## cheflarge (Apr 19, 2015)

BAK, Dave! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 19, 2015)

ecchef said:


> So this is still available?! Obviously there's a disturbance in the Force.




Yeah what's up with that? No one wants the best nakiri ever made I guess. LOL


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 19, 2015)

cheflarge said:


> BAK, Dave! :cool2:




Thanks!


----------



## Mute-on (Apr 19, 2015)

cheflarge said:


> BAK, Dave! :cool2:



Buy Another Knife? :dontknow:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 20, 2015)

This knife is on *HOLD* - it's being auctioned off.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Apr 20, 2015)

How do I get in on this auction?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Apr 20, 2015)

Same, im interested too....


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2015)

Less than 3 hrs left in the auction!


----------



## Pachowder (Apr 22, 2015)

Where is this auction?


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 22, 2015)

*SOLD*


----------

